# [Resolved] why does the c drive folder pop up after i start windows



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

evertime i start windows the c drive folder pops up on the desktop. if anyone know how to stop this help would be greatly appreciated it is very annoying thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Crashwork:

There's no need to start a second post for the same problem that you just recently posted. Keep all your comments on your original post.

Have you looked in the MSCONFIG startup tab list to see if it's checked and being activated from there?

I believe that Microsoft has an article on it. Maybe, someone else has a link to it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

There could be a few reasons. Is it a particular folder that pops up, or just your C:\ drive?

Please do this:

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#det, and download 'Hijack This!'.

Unzip it, launch Hijack This, then press "Config" > "Miscellaneous Tools", and press "Generate Startuplist Log"

This will generate a text file that will list all running processes, _all_ applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.

Go to Edit > select all, copy it and post its contents here.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

StartupList report, 3/31/03, 4:05:59 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIEMENS\SPEEDSTREAM WIRELESS USB\SSUSBCFG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Siemens SpeedStream Wireless USB.lnk = C:\Program Files\Siemens\SpeedStream Wireless USB\SSUSBCfg.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
EnsoniqMixer = starter.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 31/3/2003, 0:42:6)

[Rename]
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\cmesys.exe
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gtools.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gsvcsap.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gsvcmgr.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gstoreserver.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gstore.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gobjs.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gmtproxy.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gformctm.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gdwldeng.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gcontroller.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\gappmgr.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\cmeupd.exe
NUL=c:\program files\common files\cmeii\cmeiiapi.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\gmt\gmt.exe
NUL=c:\program files\common files\gmt\mepcme.dat
NUL=c:\program files\common files\gmt\gator.log
NUL=c:\program files\common files\gmt\gatorres.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\gmt\egnsengine.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\gmt\egieengine.dll
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected]metrics[2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected]ox[2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected]ox[2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\[email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected]r[1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected]ificpop[2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\applog\gmt.lgc

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 H7 P330 T6
SET SBPCI=C:\SBPCI
PROMPT $P$G
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\;C:\CDROM;C:\BRCD\BIN;C:\BRCD\COMMAND

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Scan for Viruses.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37704.5236805556

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Yahoo! Audio UI1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSUI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,853 bytes
Report generated in 0.285 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Your log looks OK.

According to your Wininit.bak you apparently installed Gator a little while ago. Did you uncheck a number of things on the Msconfig/Startup tab and reboot before running Startuplist?

It isn't running now.

Also, what about that popup folder? Is it a particular one?


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

I did uncheck a few thing in the msconfig/startup tab a few days ago. Gator is spyware?

The folder that pops up on the desktop after windows starts up it is Gateway (C i just would like to know how to stop it from popping up.It just started a few days ago out of nowhere. Thanks for the help and sorry again for the multiple posts im not familiar with forums. Any suggestions you may have would be appreciated


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Here's some reading about Gator:

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Gator.html

http://www.cexx.org/gator.htm

As for Gateway, I can't find anything in your log that could be responsible, I'm afraid...


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

what are you afraid of


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi crashwork,

I believe that's just an expression. I am afraid....


What's in the Gateway Folder? The contents please. And what is the location of this folder?


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

it is the c drive folder it is located in "My Computer" icon folder. it is like this in the directory address C:\ 

it pops up every time i start up it just started recently and its rather annoying because i cant stop it


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That's what I though originally. But then you said Gateway.

Have a look in C:\

Is there a folder named Program? Not Program Files?

If there is, open it to see what's inside. When there is a Folder named Program in the C:\ it can have this side effect.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

there is no folder named Programs in C:\


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does the problem persist if you start in Safe Mode? To do so, press and hold the ctrl key when you see the first boot screen. Then select Safe Mode from the startup menu.

If it does, check the article below, run *regedit* and see if you have the desktopProcess entry at the location specified. I know you have IE6, but perhaps this could be a remnant.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q228502


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> there is no folder named Programs in C:\


 If the registry tweak for separate process Rog Pointed you to is not there, please go back and look again. You are looking for a folder named Program not Programs.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

there is no folder named Program in the C:\


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

I tryed to start up in safe mode but it would not go in this mode i pressed and held the ctrl key at the first boot screen and nothing happened.

I also checked the registry for the DesktopProcess.I followed the same path in the article and and did not find it i did see DeskView
but i dont know what that is. 

thanx for the continued support.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you're having problems getting the startup screen, run *msconfig* and under the Advanced tab put a check in "enable startup menu". This will allow you to select Safe Mode from the startup menu when it apears. You will have to remove the check to enable a normal boot.

If in fact the folder does not appear in Safe Mode, go back to msconfig and do some "clean-booting" by unchecking the various options on the General page. The "load startup group" would be the most likely source. If you can isolate it to a particular group, then you can proceed to enable/disable individual items until you find the one causing it.

My suspicion is that it is going to be this shortcut item from the Programs Startup folder:

[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Siemens SpeedStream Wireless USB.lnk = C:\Program Files\Siemens\SpeedStream Wireless USB\SSUSBCfg.exe

There may be a problem with the way the target is coded. For example, it may require quotes in the field such as:

"C:\Program Files\Siemens\SpeedStream Wireless USB\SSUSBCfg.exe"


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

It does shows up in the safe mode


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have a look here:

Msconfig>System. ini Tab

Scroll to the Boot section and expand it.

Look at this line:

Shell 

It should read shell=explorer.exe

Nothing else on that line. What does yours say? If not this, then use the edit button to , change it.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

it says shell=Explorer.exe


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'd like to see a copy of the startuplist run with the /complete switch. I don't think you can do this with HijackThis, so download the Startuplist separately from the site below. Place a copy in c:\windows and click start>run and enter:

startuplist /complete

Let's see that. Maybe the other method missed a user shell folder entry in the registry. I think some of these load even in Safe Mode.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

StartupList report, 4/1/03, 10:22:09 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIEMENS\SPEEDSTREAM WIRELESS USB\SSUSBCFG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA LITE\KAZAA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER\WMPLAYER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Siemens SpeedStream Wireless USB.lnk = C:\Program Files\Siemens\SpeedStream Wireless USB\SSUSBCfg.exe

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
*No files*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
EnsoniqMixer = starter.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 31/3/2003, 19:56:2)

[Rename]
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\austin [email protected][2].txt

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

ECHO OFF
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 H7 P330 T6
SET SBPCI=C:\SBPCI
PROMPT $P$G
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\;C:\CDROM;C:\BRCD\BIN;C:\BRCD\COMMAND

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

*No BHO's found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Scan for Viruses.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso4.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[DirectAnimation Java Classes]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\dajava.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\DirectAnimation Java Classes.osd

[Internet Explorer Classes for Java]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\iejava.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Internet Explorer Classes for Java.osd

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37704.5236805556

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Yahoo! Audio UI1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSUI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rnr20.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mswsosp.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 10,742 bytes
Report generated in 0.647 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well there's nothing there that wasn't in the original startuplist. The fact that it is occuring in Safe Mode suggests some process integrated with the Explorer shell, but I don't know what.

When you looked at:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer

did you highlight the Explorer folder and look in the Right hand pane for the DesktopProcess entry? Deskview is a separate folder under Explorer, that's not what we want.

Also, would it be possible for you to provide a screen shot of this folder? Capture utilities are the best method, but you may be able to get it with alt+printscreen and save it as a jpeg in MSPaint.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer 

Ok i did the above and highlighted Explorer and i did see DesktopProcess. Do I delete it?

I did not highlight Explorer last time i checked for DesktopProcess


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It appears that Rog isn't here. You can delete it. Just be sure you are deleting only DesktopProcess and nothing else.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

While im here Iwas wondering if you by chance know how to stop "Enter Network Password" screen that comes up at start up. I made it stop before but it started doing it again. thank you


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

I just restarted the file no longer pops up! Thank you all very much for your patients in helping me get rid of my problem . I will definetly suggest this forum to other. Thanks again


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Outstanding. To stop getting bugged by the password box, open the Control Panel > Network applet. Change your logon option to Windows logon from whatever it currently is (family or Client for Microsoft Networks). You may get prompted on restart, but just hitting enter should be the last of it.


----------



## crashwork (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you very much


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're most welcome


----------



## Birdieees (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello,

To make this simple go to smart computing website and in the August edition on page 96 you can read about it and learn how to fix this problem and several other start up programs.


----------

